# Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...



## GeissbockTobi (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo an alle Petrijünger,

ich habe Ende Juni Prüfung in Köln und habe ein paar Fragen und ich hoffe sehr, dass sie ihr sie mir beantworten könnt. Ich weiß sonst nämlich nicht, wie ich das machen soll .

1. Wie kann man Aal- und Hechtrute (Spin) auseinanderhalten? Beide sind im gleichen Längenbereich und bei beiden steht im Netz, dass sie 40-80 Gramm Wurfgewicht haben. Steht bei der Hechtrute Spin drauf oder haben sie unterschiedliche Spitzen?

2. Welche Knoten muss man können? Muss man bei Rute 1 und 3 wirklich ohne Wirbel montieren und das Vorfach an Hauptschnur knoten. Welchen Knoten nimmt man? Wie macht man das wenn das Vorfach bereits eine Schlaufe hat?

3. Muss man bei Grundbleien einfach eine Kunststoffperle vor den Wirbel machen?

4. Welchen Knoten braucht man für die Fliegenrute um Vorfach an Hauptschnur zu machen und wie befestigt man die Fliege?

Beste Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

1 Hechtrute hat ein höheres WG
2 Palomar und Plättchenhaken -3 ja Schlaufe in Schlaufe
3 Ja
4 Palomar


----------



## Anglero (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Ich kann leider nur für die Prüfungen in BN, SU und D sprechen. Im Vorbereitungskurs gelernt, in den Prüfungen verifiziert. 

zu 1: *In der Prüfung Vorhandene Ruten:*
Zwei Teleruten:
- sehr lang aber kleineres WG -> Rotaugenrute A1
- etwas kürzer, größeres WG -> Karpfenrute A3
Vier Steckruten:
- Kürzeste Spinnrute für Barsche A6
*- 2,40 m Länge, WG 40 Spinnrute für Hechte A5*
*- 2,70 m Länge, WG 60 Grundrute für Aal A4*
- Kräftigste mit roter Spitze Dorschrute zum Pilken A9
Schwingspitzenrute Rotauge A2
Fliegenrute Forelle Trocken-, Nassfischen A7, A8​Brandungsrute Plattfisch A10

zu 2/4: Clinch-Knoten zum befestigen der Wirbel, die hier z.B. bei A1 (kleinster Wirbel) und A3 (mittelgroßer Wirbel) gefragt waren - mit oder ohne, mach keine anderen Fehler, dann passt das. Allerdings gibt es im Sinne der Prüfung keinen Grund, keinen Wirbel zu verwenden. Die Hakenvorfächer haben in der Regel Schlaufen, die in den Wirbel eingehängt werden oder eben in eine an der Hauptschnur anzufertigende Schlaufe eingeschlauft werden.

Mit dem Clinchknoten kann man auch Fliegen ans Vorfach binden. Fliegenvorfach an Hauptschnur z.B. mit dem Albright-Knoten.

zu 3: Ja, oder kleines Schrotblei. Bei Birnenblei der Brandungsrute natürlich nichts, das kommt an den unteren Wirbel des Brandungsvorfachs.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## GeissbockTobi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Vielen Dank für die tolle Antwort Anglero! Du hast mir wirklich geholfen. Nur noch eine ganz kurze Nachfrage. 

Habe ich dich richtig verstanden, dass ich bei A1 und A3 auch einen Wirbel nehmen soll. Überall steht, dass man da keinen machen soll. Wie verbinde ich Hauptschnur bei A1 und A3 ohne Wirbel. Mache ich dann in die Hauptschnur auch eine Schlaufe und dann Schlaufe in Schlaufe oder gibt es auch Vorfächer ohne Schlaufe. Muss ich dann diesen Blutknoten machen?


----------



## GeissbockTobi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Ach....und kann ich auch den Clinchknoten bei den Meeresruten für die Meereswirbel nehmen?

Vielen Dank...


----------



## Anglero (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Wie gesagt, *wir* haben im Vorbereitungskurs gelernt, die besagten Montagen in der Prüfung mit Wirbel anzubieten. Durchgefallen ist nur einer, das hatte aber wohl andere Gründe ;-). 

Jedoch gibt es offensichtlich Veranstaltungen, die es lieber ohne machen. Dann eben wie beschrieben einschlaufen. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Was die Prüfer gar nicht mögen, ist Besserwisserei. Trotzdem könnte man bei einer ungewollten Verwendung immer vorsichtig auf die Vorteile eines Wirbels hinweisen (schneller Vorfachwechsel, weniger Verdrallen, usw.). Aber Einsicht geht vor. Waidgerecht ist es allemal - und darum geht es. 

Die Haken-Vorfächer sind in Tütchen und haben in der Regel alle schon eine Schlaufe.

Clinchknoten passt super zu den Meeresmontagen. Ausnahme Brandungsvorfach, hier sollte der Wirbel, in den das schwere Birnenblei eingehängt wird, eingeschlauft werden. Schlaufe am unteren Ende des Vorfachs meist bereits vorhanden. Meereswirbel an Hauptschnur natürlich mit Clinch.

Gruß,
Anglero


----------



## GeissbockTobi (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Du beschreibst das wirklich sehr gut und bin jetzt soweit, dass ich bei jeder Angel genau weiß was ich machen muss. 

Nur noch eine letzte Frage bei der Brandungsrute und dem Grundblei am Ende des Vorfachs. Was bedeutet es den Wirbel einzuschlaufen (wie geht der Knoten) und wieso ist der Clinch da nicht geeignet?


----------



## Anglero (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wichtig: Praktischer Teil NRW (Köln). Bitte um Hilfe...*

Einschlaufen bedeutet in diesem Fall, die am Vorfach vorhandene Schlaufe durch die Öse des Wirbels zu stecken und selbigen nochmal durch die durchgesteckte Schlaufe zu stecken - schwer zu beschreiben. Der Link sollte es besser veranschaulichen. Dort wird allerdings mehrfach eingeschlauft, einfach reicht aber auch: http://www.nixnormal.de/bluefischkopp/Knoten/Knoten.html#Wirbel-Knoten

Warum kein Clinch an dieser Stelle? Die Schnüre sind recht dick. Die Steifigkeit solch starker Schnüre gefährdet die Haltbarkeit des Clinchknoten indem das überstehende Ende bei Bewegung oder wechselnder "Spannung" langsam durchrutschen könnte. Ansonsten weil eben meist schon Schlaufe vorhanden.


----------

